
Peter Thiel's fellow created a startup that will fund your lawsuit - wotnarg
http://www.businessinsider.com/legalist-will-fund-your-lawsuit-if-it-thinks-you-have-a-good-shot-at-winning-2016-8
======
valdiorn
Isn't that basically what a lot of law firms do? Take a class action lawsuit
with a "no win, no pay" type of contract. And if they win, the lawyers get 30%
of the settlement.

